# Horizontaler scroll-bar muss weg



## Eiszwerg (9. Januar 2004)

http://www.my-zwerg.de/tagebuch/home.php?seite=userlist

Wer sieht den ScrollBar (ich mit IE) und wer kann mir sagen, wieso er auf meinem Rechner nicht zu sehen ist, wenn ich die Seite local unter Apache teste.

Danke!


----------



## CThor (9. Januar 2004)

Hallo Eiszwerg,
Welchen Scrollbar meinst du? Den unteren oder den an der rechten Seite?
Ich sehe nur den Rechten, ausser ich mache den Explorer kleiner, dann erscheint ab einer gewissen größe der Untere Bar.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Eiszwerg (9. Januar 2004)

Ich meine den horizontalen. Ergo den unten. Habe IE unter 1024x768 laufen und local ist da keiner, aber im Web ist einer zu sehen.


----------



## mingelburns (9. Januar 2004)

Hast du das bei anderen Seiten auch, dass standardmäßig unten ein Scrollbalken angezeigt wird?

Bei mir ist nämlich bei der gleichen Auflösung im Internet keiner zu sehen.

MfG
mingelburns


----------



## Eiszwerg (9. Januar 2004)

Nein, ist nur bei der so. Und wie schon erwähnt nur, wenn ich die site online stelle. Und dann auch nur mit dem IE und wenn der content nach unten hin länger ist, als das Fenster. Ist voll komisch. Ich weiss nicht, ob's am code liegt oder am IE.


----------

